# Gift for photographer - what would you like to get if you could get anything?



## looimaster (May 6, 2011)

My friend's birthday is coming and I'd like to give her some gift. Photography is something she loves so I thought that this year I can buy her something interesting. The problem is I have no idea what could that be. I can't remember what camera she owns but I guess it's Canon 450D with standard lens. Recently we talked about some photography related stuff like uv filters to make photos like this one: http://www.fullyillustrated.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/Fully-Illustrated-bmw-z4-e89.jpg

You are photographers so it would be great if you could tell me where to get that uv filter (and actually what is it?) or what else would you like to get for birthday if you could get anything (but please mind the price! I don't want it to be expensive because I can't afford that)  Thank you!


----------



## mikehaugen (May 6, 2011)

a 1200mm f5.6 lens.


----------



## RauschPhotography (May 6, 2011)

Honestly, every photo-related gift I would want would be incredibly out of any normal person's price range. However, if you're strapped for cash this is a pretty great gift.. (I'm wishing I had one, myself!) The Camera Lens Mug


----------



## ghache (May 6, 2011)

whaaaats the budjet.


----------



## Destin (May 6, 2011)

A UV filter is simply a piece of glass that screws over the front of the lens. It can reduce some haze caused by UV rays on bright days, but is more often used just to protect the lens from damage. You have to know what filter size her lens takes, they range anywhere from 45mm to 82mm, and if you get the wrong size it will not fit. 

You said not expensive. Can you give us a specific price you want to stay below? Some people would say that a $1,000 lens isn't expensive, and some would call a $50 camera bag expensive.


----------



## mikehaugen (May 6, 2011)

Destin said:


> You said not expensive. Can you give us a specific price you want to stay below? Some people would say that a $1,000 lens isn't expensive, and some would call a $50 camera bag expensive.


 
what about a $100,000 lens


----------



## looimaster (May 6, 2011)

Well, let's say I don't want to cross $100-$150 but if there's something cool that's a little bit above that limit then that's fine too  Also, please keep in mind that it's birthday gift. It doesn't have to be expensive at all. $10 gift can be great too! I'm also considering creating something myself rather than buying anything.


@Destin
It's Canon 450D with standard kit lens.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 6, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> Honestly, every photo-related gift I would want would be incredibly out of any normal person's price range. However, if you're strapped for cash this is a pretty great gift.. (I'm wishing I had one, myself!) The Camera Lens Mug


 






U JELLY?


----------



## RauschPhotography (May 6, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, every photo-related gift I would want would be incredibly out of any normal person's price range. However, if you're strapped for cash this is a pretty great gift.. (I'm wishing I had one, myself!) The Camera Lens Mug
> ...


 
Slightly.


----------



## Lee_Maryland (May 6, 2011)

how about a tripods


----------



## mikehaugen (May 6, 2011)

okay, I'll be serious now.  Maybe a flash like a yongnuo or vivitar and a book about using flash or general lighting, it really is important to learn if she is serious about learning.  I would recommend "Light: Science and Magic" or "On- Camera Flash Techniques for Digital Wedding and Portrait Photographers"- sorry but I can't remember the authors off the top of my head.  Books are great and you can never get enough of them.


----------



## kundalini (May 6, 2011)

Books are nice.  Here's a few to consider.

Amazon.com: Understanding Exposure: How to Shoot Great Photographs with a Film or Digital Camera (Updated Edition) (9780817463007): Bryan Peterson: Books

Amazon.com: The Moment It Clicks: Photography secrets from one of the world&#39;s top shooters (9780321544087): Joe McNally: Books

Amazon.com: Scott Kelby&#39;s Digital Photography Boxed Set, Volumes 1, 2, and 3 (9780321678737): Scott Kelby: Books

Amazon.com: Light: Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting (9780240808192): Fil Hunter, Steven Biver, Paul Fuqua: Books


----------



## analog.universe (May 6, 2011)

How about a nifty fifty?   If all I had was a kit lens I'd be psyched to get one of these, and right in your price range...

Canon Normal EF 50mm f/1.8 II Autofocus Lens 2514A002 B&H Photo


----------



## ghache (May 6, 2011)

Remove your clothes and model for her:lmao:

Seriously 150 can go a long way.

I would buy her a lightweight tripod, you can get a good one for around 80 bucks and a lowerpro 102 sling bag. If she doesnt have one of course.
Its always nice to have a lightweigh tripod and a smaller bag you can bring for a walk, vacation or anywhere else.


----------



## Overread (May 6, 2011)

Personally I never buy anyone a gift for their area of interest unless they drop a lot of hints at specific product names that they want. Otherwise its simply too hard to second guess what items a person really wants. You might spend the whole budget on a tripod - when she already has her eyes on another. The result is that you end up giving a gift that is accepted warmly, but which has no use for that person (so it ends up in a cupboard or being sold on a week later).


If you don't know specificaly what she wants and you're spending more than a light sum of money on a trinket gift then I'd say you've 2 options:

1) Gift card for a leading photography retailer. This lets you give the gift better than money since it has to be spent on something for her photography - its better than hard cash since they can't let it be spent on regular living. 

2) Ask her (yeah really!). Maybe she'll mention something specific or maybe she'll say ooh I've been saving for XYZ why not put the money toward it and let her get something she really does want. 


All other approaches are only going to be what people here would like to get for the price


----------



## looimaster (May 6, 2011)

Ahh, there's one more important thing. She likes experimenting with pretty much everything. HDR, slow motion photography, uv photography, long exposure, macro, panoramas and everything like that (I can't name more experimental things because I don't know them but the list is very very long). I'm sure that everything that is not common would be good for her.

Thank you so much for all your suggestions!  I really appreaciate and like them!

@analog.universe
She uses other lenses ones too so I'm not sure if it's good idea to buy something like that. Anyway, thank you for that suggestion!


----------



## SunnyHours (May 6, 2011)

A Filter is generally a good idea, maybe give him a novelty filter (IR, or a filter adapter IE: Fisheye, it'd be fun)...lens cleaner and a microfiber cloth is also nice. But that's what I think...
Or maybe a focus stacking software so she can try it for her macro...


----------



## looimaster (May 6, 2011)

@Overread
I asked her several times already and she always tells me "I don't know" or "You don't have to buy me anything". But, yes, I know that she's saving for many things including uv filter.

@SunnyHours
Can you tell me what is IR or IE? I don't know these shortcuts.


----------



## Overread (May 6, 2011)

looimaster said:


> @Overread
> I asked her several times already and she always tells me "I don't know" or "You don't have to buy me anything". But, yes, I know that she's saving for many things including uv filter.


 
You can always approach things the enforcement way - take her out to the photography shops or (if she prefers as many do shop online today) chain her to the computer seat till she makes a choice ;P 

You can make an outing or an evening of it as well - a meal at home or out - a bit of wine etc.... just to make it that something a little more than just the handover of cold hard cash for products.


----------



## SunnyHours (May 6, 2011)

looimaster said:


> @SunnyHours
> Can you tell me what is IR or IE? I don't know these shortcuts.


 IR stands for "Infrared" and IE is "in example". The IR filter might be fun for her if she's the type to experiment...it makes very different photos to say the least hehe. Just do a search on google for IR photos...


----------



## Destin (May 6, 2011)

honestly I second the vote for the nifty fifty lens. (a canon 50mm 1.8). They are right within your budget, an it's a lens that EVERY photographer should have in their bag. They are super sharp, fast for low light, and best of all, cheap!


----------



## reedshots (May 6, 2011)

If she already has a camera and a few things to go with it &#8211; one thing a photographer needs most of all is time and place to shoot &#8211; if there is a nice place for shooting or an upcoming event you could get tickets or a pass (state/Gov park) or even one of the photo workshops in your area.


----------



## gsgary (May 7, 2011)

Does she have a tripod ? how about a remote shutter release, a sensor cleaning kit, Cokin filter kit,


----------



## the urban photo (May 7, 2011)

I bought one of these camera straps for myself a while back because the generic Canon strap that came with one of my new cameras was so uncomfortable and hanging it around my neck during long weddings and events got painful. I love the one I got. It's super comfortable and I think it would make a nice, inexpensive gift!

Amazon.com: Capturing Couture: Electronics


----------



## tdonaldp (May 24, 2011)

I would appreciate a day with a pro for advice,instruction, to see how it is done-- to develop a more creative eye, to use my equiptment to its maximum capability--not limited by by my preconceptions etc.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (May 24, 2011)

Destin said:


> honestly I second the vote for the nifty fifty lens. (a canon 50mm 1.8). They are right within your budget, an it's a lens that EVERY photographer should have in their bag. They are super sharp, fast for low light, and best of all, cheap!



+1 to this. If she does not already have one this is a must in her bag!


----------



## KVRNut (May 24, 2011)

I could be lucky enough to recieve anything as a gift it would have to be an 8 x 10 inch field camera, ready to go, with a half dozen lenses and boards.
The one gift I did end up getting for myself was the series of books by Ansel Adams titled "The Camera", "The Negative", and "The Print".  These books are a dry read but the amount of knowledge that one can get out of those 3 books makes it worth it.  I treasure these books and go back to them often.


----------



## GreatPhotoRace (May 24, 2011)

If she really enjoys Photography, she'll enjoy the history too.  Find her an old school polaroid camera.

Like this one: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_c6urQvmvwUE/TSwyimZ_6fI/AAAAAAAAAFk/tCO6CfE6WLE/s1600/polaroid_2.jpg


----------



## Opher (May 24, 2011)

Here is are some things i could think of...   some listed already
a ND(neutral density) filter
a polarized filter 
Tripod
The nifty 50
a bag maybe (but that is something people can be particular about)

My birthday is coming up and what im asking for (cause everyone i know is broke) is a $H|T load of AA batteries and 2 10 cell chargers with independent charge circuits.
But that is cause i have a flash and a grip that i always need them lol

but back to helping you...
The filters can give you some cool pictures...  but the 50mm  Is like the end all be all of primes...   maybe an 85mm on a full frame (the camera you listed is not so i would go with the 50)


----------



## loopy (May 24, 2011)

Here are my gift ideas:

 Year Subscription to Flickr Pro: $24.95
 Year Subscription to Sugar Sync: 30gb for $50
 Photoshop Elements $70
 Gift Certificate for Prints
 Any bag Camera Bag (perfect for us women who already have a million bags & purses)


----------



## ngaerlan (May 24, 2011)

A Nikon SB900 speed light

Nino G. Photography
Nino Gaerlan Photography


----------



## wilsoncs3980 (May 24, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> Honestly, every photo-related gift I would want would be incredibly out of any normal person's price range. However, if you're strapped for cash this is a pretty great gift.. (I'm wishing I had one, myself!) The Camera Lens Mug


 

That mug is way cool!


----------



## Texas Parrothead (May 25, 2011)

wilsoncs3980 said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, every photo-related gift I would want would be incredibly out of any normal person's price range. However, if you're strapped for cash this is a pretty great gift.. (I'm wishing I had one, myself!) The Camera Lens Mug
> ...



I want one....but it looks like the mug might be top heavy with the small base.


----------



## Texas Parrothead (May 25, 2011)

To the OP.....Have you made a decision or narrowed your options down at all?


----------

